# Study shelves and cupboards - advice and inspiration please



## kingcod (5 Apr 2010)

I'm looking to fit some cupboards/bookshelves in a study so I've been playing about with designs.










Three things where I'd welcome some ideas and opinions:

1. I am thinking of sliding doors for the cupboards. Any design tips for these? I'm considering using sliding fittings from Henderson

Could I get away with sliding slots made up just from wood? Or routed?
Would you suggest making up doors in mdf? Mortice jointed wood panels? Should I go for a single run of doors or paired sets ?

2. What variation to the slightly monotenous run of shelves would you chose? 

3. What finish would you go for? I would default back to painted wood (if it was MDF) but a darker veneer finish might be nice ... I am not sure I could afford solid wood but if could something like cherry?


----------



## JoinerySolutions (5 Apr 2010)

kingcod":wz1g1oyk said:


> 1. I am thinking of sliding doors for the cupboards. Any design tips for these? I'm considering using sliding fittings from
> Could I get away with sliding slots made up just from wood? Or routed?


You can get U channel plastic sections from most diy stores that you can route into the cabinet for the doors to slide in, you may need to rebate the top and bottom of the doors to fit(with a clearance tolerance).
Would you suggest making up doors in mdf? Mortice jointed wood panels?


kingcod":wz1g1oyk said:


> Should I go for a single run of doors or paired sets ?


Paired sets tend to look smarter, but the choice is really maker/owner preference.


kingcod":wz1g1oyk said:


> 2. What variation to the slightly monotenous run of shelves would you chose?


Go for adjustable shelving using shelf pegs, that fit into pre-drilled holes, or go for tonk strip also called library strips, then set each shelf to suit the size of item on it.


kingcod":wz1g1oyk said:


> 3. What finish would you go for? I would default back to painted wood (if it was MDF) but a darker veneer finish might be nice ... I am not sure I could afford solid wood but if could something like cherry?



If funds allow solid timber of choice, however, I made some built in units from mdf many years ago in my first house that were MDF and stained mahogany colour. These were primed or spit coated with shellac to give an even stain colouration and turned out really well. (Sadly the pics of them went the same way as my marriage so cannot show details.)
Paint if you prefer a particular colour or want to blend in with current decor.
HTH, Rob.


----------

